

Show HN: I'm a college student and this is what I've made. - charlie_vill
http://app.sonic.al

======
ColinWright

        The address wasn't understood
    
        Firefox doesn't know how to open this address,
        because the protocol (itmss) isn't associated
        with any program.
    
        You might need to install other software to open
        this address.

